# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  يسألونك ....... قل ؟؟؟ وردت في القرآن 13 مرة إلا واحدة لم يكن فيها قل..؟؟؟

## صالح الطريف

يَسأَلونَك عن الأهلة قل ........!!!!!!!
يَسْأَلُونَكَ مَاذَا يُنْفِقُونَ قُلْ .....!!!!!!!!
يَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ الشَّهْرِ الْحَرَامِ قِتَالٍ فِيهِ قُلْ ........!!!!!!!!!!
يَسْأَلُونَكَ عن الخمر والميسر قل ...!!!!!!!!!!!
ويَسْأَلُونَكَ عن اليتامي قل ......!!!!!!!!!!!
ويَسْأَلُونَكَ عن المحيض قل .......!!!!!!!!!!!!!
يَسْأَلُونَكَ ماذا أحل لهم قل .......!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
يَسْأَلُونَكَ عن الساعة ايان مرساها قل .......!!!!!!!!!!!!!
يَسْأَلُونَكَ عن الأنفال قل ........!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ويَسْأَلُونَكَ عن الروح قل ............!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ويَسْأَلُونَكَ عن ذي القرنين قل .......!!!!!!!!!!!
ويَسْأَلُونَكَ عن الجبال فقل ...!!!!!!!!!!!!يَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ السَّاعَةِ أَيَّانَ مُرْسَاهَا ........ الآيات ...!!!!!!!!!
لم يرد في الأخيرة قل ...!!!!!!!!!!
وقفت حائرا منكساً رأسي في حجري أتأمل في هذه الآيات ....ولكن وقف الفكر عاجزا ....
جاءني من أضاف إليّ معلومة فقال ضمن ماقال ... ألا تلاحظ أن كل ماورد فيه قل يامحمد ... بينما في قوله تعالى :" وَإِذَا سَأَلَكَ عِبَادِي عَنِّي فَإِنِّي قَرِيبٌ أُجِيبُ دَعْوَةَ الدَّاعِ إِذَا دَعَانِ ۖ فَلْيَسْتَجِيبُ  وا لِي وَلْيُؤْمِنُوا بِي لَعَلَّهُمْ يَرْشُدُونَ " لم يقل هنا قل ... ..!!!!!!!!ماهو السر ياترى ...!!
فرصة للتأمل من أحبابنا طلبة العلم ...

----------


## معاذ احسان العتيبي

أولا : لعله لم يذكر "قل" في قوله تعالى { سْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ السَّاعَةِ أَيَّانَ مُرْسَاهَا } ذلك أنّه سألوا نفس السؤال فقال له الله "قل" فلا حاجة لإعادة القول عليهم . والدليل : يَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ السَّاعَةِ أَيَّانَ مُرْسَاهَا قُلْ إِنَّمَا عِلْمُهَا عِنْدَ رَبِّي لَا يُجَلِّيهَا لِوَقْتِهَا إِلَّا هُوَ ثَقُلَتْ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ لَا تَأْتِيكُمْ إِلَّا بَغْتَةً يَسْأَلُونَكَ كَأَنَّكَ حَفِيٌّ عَنْهَا قُلْ إِنَّمَا عِلْمُهَا عِنْدَ اللَّهِ وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَ النَّاسِ لَا يَعْلَمُونَ (187)  والله أعلم . 
ثانياً : في قوله { وَإِذَا سَأَلَكَ عِبَادِي عَنِّي فَإِنِّي قَرِيبٌ أُجِيبُ دَعْوَةَ الدَّاعِ إِذَا دَعَانِ ۖ فَلْيَسْتَجِيبُ  وا لِي وَلْيُؤْمِنُوا بِي لَعَلَّهُمْ يَرْشُدُونَ  فهنا لم يصرّح الله أنهم سألوا ! 

ولكن من باب مسارعة الله في الجواب إذا سأله العبد, ومجيئ الجواب من الله فورا دلالة على قرب استجابة الله لعبده .  ثم اطلعت على كلام القشيري في تفسيره فقال / أي إذا سألك عبادي عني فبماذا تجيبهم؟ ليس هذا الجواب بلسانك يا محمد ، فأنت وإنْ كنتَ السفير بيننا وبين الخلْق فهذا الجواب أنا أتولاه { فَإِنِّى قَرِيبٌ } ( رَفَعَ الواسطة من الأغيار عن القربة فلم يَقُل قل لهم إني قريب بل قال جل شأنه : { فَإِنِّى قَرِيبٌ } ) .
ثم بَيَّن أن تلك القربة ما هي : حيث تقدَّس الحقُّ سبحانه عن كل اقتراب بجهة أو ابتعاد بجهة أو اختصاص ببقعة فقال : { أُجِيبُ دَعْوَةَ الدَّاعِ } وإن الحق سبحانه قريب - من الجملة والكافة - بالعلم والقدرة والسماع والرؤية ، وهو قريب من المؤمنين على وجه التبرية والنصرة وإجابة الدعوة ، وجلَّ وتقدَّس عن أن يكون قريباً من أحد بالذات والبقعة؛ فإنه أحديٌّ لا يتجهَ في الأقطار ، وعزيز لا يتصف بالكُنْهِ والمقدار . انتهى . 

لفتة لطيفة : قال العلماء : هذه السورة في حق اللَّه تعالى ، مثل سورة الكوثر في حق الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، لكن الطعن في حق الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم - كان بسبب أنهم قالوا : إنه أبتر لا ولد له ، وهنا الطعن بسبب أنهم أثبتوا للَّه ولدا لأن عدم الولد في حق الإنسان عيب ، ووجود الولد عيب في حق اللَّه تعالى ، ولهذا السبب قال هنا : قُلْ ليدفع عن اللَّه ، وفي سورة إنا أعطيناك لم يقل (قل) وإنما قال اللَّه ذلك مباشرة ، حتى يدفع بنفسه عن الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم - . انظر تفسير الرازي .
والله أعلم بالصواب .

----------


## صالح الطريف

جزاك الله كل خير ...

----------


## معاذ احسان العتيبي

وإيـاكم أخانا الفاضل .

----------


## الحبروك

ملاحظة بسيطة
كل الأسئلة التى ذكرها صاحب الموضوع فى الشعائر !
لا القيامة منها و لا إجابة الدعاء ؟؟؟
أنى لرسول الله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  أن يقول فى أحدهما شيئا ؟
الله عز و جل هو القائل

----------


## صالح الطريف

يَسْأَلُونَكَ عن الساعة ايان مرساها قل .......!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ويَسْأَلُونَكَ عن الروح قل ............!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ويَسْأَلُونَكَ عن ذي القرنين قل .......!!!!!!!!!!!
ويَسْأَلُونَكَ عن الجبال فقل ...!!!!!!!!!!!!
هل هذه شعائر ..؟؟؟؟

----------


## أبو الصادق

نفع الله بك و رزقك الجنان

----------


## مسلمه محمد

بارك الله لكم جميعااا

----------


## صالح الطريف

للرفع

----------

